# Toros Get Ready for School



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AUSTIN, Texas, August 9, 2006 - Austin Toros head coach Dennis Johnson along with Da Bull, the mascot of the Toros, will make a special appearance at the annual Austin and Bastrop ISD back to school events Saturday, August 12.

The initial event tips off at 8:30 a.m. at the Erhand Field Football Stadium, located at the high school in Bastrop. The annual Back to School Bash, sponsored by Bastrop ISD, prepares students for the upcoming academic school year. In addition to the special appearances by Johnson and Da Bull, the event will feature fun games and activities, free food, giveaways, community exhibits and representatives from higher educations institutes, non-profit agencies and business partners.

Following Bastrop, Johnson, Da Bull and various members of the Toros staff members will head to the Delco Activity Center for the Austin ISD 2006 Safe Walk/Back to School Bash at 11 a.m. The Austin bash helps teach children tips on getting to and from school safely. Parents also get a unique opportunity to see first hand how the Austin district police officers work, as well as learn more information about a range of community resources.

The Austin Toros are actively involved in community relations programs with a primary goal of helping improve the quality of life for others, most notably within the Austin and surrounding communities. Throughout the year, the Toros will execute a number of reading related programs and activities including Welcome Back to School events, Read to Achieve Day, and monthly Reading Timeouts, to help promote the value of reading and online literacy.

The Toros home opener is Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers at the Austin Convention Center. The regular season tips off Friday, Nov. 24 against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico. For ticket information, log on to austintoros.com or call (512) 236-8333.


----------

